# Looking for info



## micromech (Dec 8, 2016)

I have this garden tractor i am slowly building it and want to know what it is any info helps. Its green if that helps... thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like the remains of a Mowett Mustang riding lawn mower.


----------



## micromech (Dec 8, 2016)

That's kinda what I thought but mine has a longer hood and fenders


----------



## Mowerman (Oct 13, 2003)

It also looks similar to an early model Cox ride-on mower .


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

This is a Cox, nothing like the PO's photo


----------



## micromech (Dec 8, 2016)

Yeh FredM is right


----------



## micromech (Dec 8, 2016)

Anyone?? Any info is helpful


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

looks like you have a problem trying to identify your mower, I would have thought someone in the States would have come up with a make and model.

what size engine was used in the chassis ?, I can see that the engine is mounted in the middle of the chassis, I can vaguely remember a mid engine mower over here in the late 60's early 70's, because of time and me being ancient, at the moment I cannot recall the brand name, a light turned on and I Googled, the rider I was thinking about was the cox mow mobile and nothing like your model.

Have a look at this photo, the mower is called a green briar and only you will be able to pick up this is the same make, to me it does look like your mower going by the seat mount, angle of the bonnet and engine fitment, if you have all of the parts on hand you should be able to match to be sure.

If you are not happy with this pick, just yell again and I will do another search.

after attaching the photo to the thread, I can see the bonnet in this photo has mud guards and a side protrusion on the right hand side, not sure if this shape is on the left hand side, but !! I still think I am close to your model !!.


----------



## micromech (Dec 8, 2016)

Fred that's really close the fenders are flat toped on mine though


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

micromech said:


> Fred that's really close the fenders are flat toped on mine though


micromech I was thinking that maybe greenbrier made a smaller model, problem is, that is the only photo of that rider I can find and sorta hitting a brick wall.

I have time on my hands, so I will keep searching for a little while longer, I did come across a list of riders including older makes, and not knowing your model, the list is useless.


----------



## micromech (Dec 8, 2016)

Well thank you for the help I would keep looking but the internet bill didn't get paid


----------

